# Ork Weirdboy Gashbad



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay here is my custom weirdboy that is still very WIP but I just want to see what people thought. I am going to make a bigger base for this one to fit in so that it can look like he is using an ork physic power probably frazzle but more on that later.


















































Comments and suggestions always welcome. :mrgreen:


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

looks cool, can't wait to see him painted!

When are they going to get us more plastic ork mini's?


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

ooooooooooooh! how delightfully Gruesome!.....!!!


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

Dat's awesome, i love the fact that he has hides and feral stuff all over him gives him a shamanesque feel. very awesome. Definatly put him on a bigger base as he seems kinda crowded.


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

I love the conversion work, but I find the bone in his hand to be kind of a sore thumb. But can't wait for this to be painted.k:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

*Update Time*
I didn't like how the first banner looked. It made him look more like an ork with a stop sign than a weirdboy so I added more trophies and bells. I also put him on a bigger base then I decided to make a display base that will show him using his powers.:good:

With new banner pole and bigger base

















with full display base


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

*drool, drool, drool* is the only way to put it.


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

that looks really nice, can't wait to see it painted up


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Very cool. Although I actually sort of liked the stopsign; it was definitively Orky. I also agree with Zenfarr on the bone. Having said that, great mini! Going to look fantastic once it's painted. WAAAAGH!

[EDIT: Caps.]


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn! Now I have to admit I LIKE that.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Thats sweet, you really get a sense of his powers smashing all that stuff infront of him to debris.

That will be one damn fine model!


----------

